# Regal Rex



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2009)

I never realized we didn't have a standard rex photo thread.... at least I haven't seen one...... so here it is..... 

I'm waiting........ I need photos......... :waiting:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 26, 2009)

look in jensons blog.
some beautiful buns on it.
all standard rexes.....
and... BABIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah, but we need a photo philes of them


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't have a Rex, but just for the sake of putting a picture up, here is a photo that I found on the National Rex Rabbit Club's page.  So many squishies!  They have a "variety" of Rex pictures here.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I never realized we didn't have a standard rex photo thread.... at least I haven't seen one...... so here it is.....
> 
> I'm waiting........ I need photos......... :waiting:











(Me either tbh, wow.) Good work Bo B!!

Let's make it a good one!!



I'm adding Millie for Jess! (Sorry, Jess, I had to, she's so beautiful!)A Castor:biggrin2:.


----------



## Jenson (Mar 4, 2009)

I've got one or two Rexy photos.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in heaven! 
Crystal, Millie is absolutely precious isn't she?
Jenson, you have the most gorgeous rex! I love all the speckles, and sweet faces! those babies!!! :hearts:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm picking up some attitude from this one!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm in heaven!
> Crystal, Millie is absolutely precious isn't she?


She really is! I just love her and I adored her sister, Ruby, which I know you remember. Who can forget Ruby? I know I can't. That's why I post pics of her all the time, haha

Jess, how are you doing? How is Ms Mils? Let us know! Hope school is going well, I know that's why you're not on so much.:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

That's not ATTITUDE.......... That's "I know I'm a beautiful bunneh" tude.......


----------



## prince_and_thumper (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, those 2 brown rexes remind me of the 2 wild bunnies we have roaming our backyard


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2009)

*prince_and_thumper wrote: *


> Wow, those 2 brown rexes remind me of the 2 wild bunnies we have roaming our backyard


:shock:


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 14, 2009)

lets see if ive got the hang of photobucket






:jumpforjoy:finally! ive managed to do something technical without haveing to get husband or kids to help a pic of roxy


----------



## BSAR (Mar 21, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> I've got one or two Rexy photos.





> Uhm wow ^^^ I am so totally stealing this rabbit and the first one!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2009)

*She's just adorable! Is she standard or mini-rex? I love her ears! *

*hartleybun wrote: *


> lets see if ive got the hang of photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 23, 2009)

thank you! she isa standard although on the small side - too small for her breeder to show which is why i had to have her:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Forgive me if I ask you that again or have before.... I'm horrible with memory on some stuff LOL! 

I have always wanted an otter - and I really want a standard sometime. She's got a cute face...... looks like she has a little bunnytude, but probably a sweetheart?


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 24, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Forgive me if I ask you that again or have before.... I'm horrible with memory on some stuff LOL!
> 
> I have always wanted an otter - and I really want a standard sometime. She's got a cute face...... looks like she has a little bunnytude, but probably a sweetheart?



hehehe my family think im losing it too! with her previous buck she was a complete doormat, really submissive. now that she's got a new man she's a totally different bunny - 100% bunnytude:biggrin2:she's more confident and always coming up to 'talk' to us. before, she would hang back from us, tho she would hop and snuggle the dogs:rollseyes

bunnies!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 2, 2009)

This baby is just gorgeous! Beatuiful Harley!


----------



## hartleybun (May 2, 2009)

what a coat! truly a regal rex:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 6, 2009)

There were so many Rexes at the State Fair! They were just gorgeous!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Sep 21, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> I've got one or two Rexy photos.


I am so in love with these two. I'll have pics of my own to add in a few more weeks. :biggrin2:


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 7, 2010)

not that old, so he's still small, but so adorable!!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 7, 2010)

it didn't work :'(


----------



## LuvMyPets (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's my Annabelle:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 7, 2011)

prince_and_thumper wrote:


> Wow, those 2 brown rexes remind me of the 2 wild bunnies we have roaming our backyard



sounds like they are probably strays rather than wild rabbits. please catch them and take them to your local shelter?


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm desperate for a rex  i love them too much


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have two rex's not sure of they are mini or standard when I bought them I was told they were mini and then the vet said she thinks they are too big to be mini. >.<
this is them





Light tiger
dark mocka


----------



## Kelseycheese (Feb 14, 2011)

This is my standard Rex, Apollo, a broken-blue.  Born March of last year.


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 14, 2011)

Kelseycheese wrote:


> This is my standard Rex, Apollo, a broken-blue.  Born March of last year.



omg stunning


----------



## Abby (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is my Rex Abby!


----------



## jessicadollins (Jul 26, 2014)

Here are my Rex babies, Bella and Bugs. They're brother and sister and born December 18, 2013. We like to do photo shoots


----------

